
Threads in Slack chatrooms - Cafey
https://slackhq.com/threaded-messaging-comes-to-slack-417ffba054bd#.rg6gzhyue
======
Cafey
I think this is a Fantastic idea! Many times in our team's Slack has there
been several questions asked before the previous question got an answer and
then it gets really confusing and people end up simply not giving an answer.

